# Can't get into recovery from bootloader



## Awexit76

Hi all. So I got myself into a boot loop and that usually isn't a big deal on a nexus. Power off. Boot into bootloader, and select recovery. Boom. well I am unable to get into recovery that way. I can reboot into recovery from a rom no problem. And I can adb into it with reboot recovery. Just not through the bootloader like usual.

Any thoughts?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxgoosexx

Try reflashing recovery with fastboot?


----------



## BennyJr

Or fastboot reboot-recovery?


----------



## Awexit76

Tried both cwm and twrp. And yeah, the reboot commands work just fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxgoosexx

That is quite odd. I am by no means an expert, but perhaps you could try flashing back to stock with the images from here https://developers.g...us/images#mysid and see if it stills happens


----------



## Awexit76

xxgoosexx said:


> That is quite odd. I am by no means an expert, but perhaps you could try flashing back to stock with the images from here https://developers.g...us/images#mysid and see if it stills happens


May have to. I was hoping custom rom and new recovery may fix, but alas no. What about just flashing the bootloader.... Hmmm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh

I was having the same issue. I don't know if it actually had anything to do with it, but after booting into the bootloader again, I unplugged the USB cable, selected recovery, and it went into CWM. Or maybe I just got lucky, who knows.


----------



## n0waybak

When I try to boot into recovery it just hangs at the google logo. However, when I use rom manager to boot into clockwork, it goes just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awexit76

n0waybak said:


> When I try to boot into recovery it just hangs at the google logo. However, when I use rom manager to boot into clockwork, it goes just fine.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ditto for me. Or goo or rom toolbox. Or rebooter, or power menu.

Weird. Only going thru bootloader sticks at Google logo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## beatlesfan01

Same here. 8gb using TWRP.

Sent from AOKP using Tapatalk.


----------



## Droid Commando

Currently, you can only enter CWM directly after you flash it, after that, unless you follow a set of instructions, you will not be able to get back in.

There's a version of CWM 6.0.0.0 that has this built into a script that runs and will work properly on the Nexus 7


----------



## Awexit76

Droid Commando said:


> Currently, you can only enter CWM directly after you flash it, after that, unless you follow a set of instructions, you will not be able to get back in.
> 
> There's a version of CWM 6.0.0.0 that has this built into a script that runs and will work properly on the Nexus 7


Talking about rmv recovery. P thing? I did that. And I can get in fine from any method other that bootloader

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

This is what i did... I unlocked following the guide. Then I flashed TWRP with fastboot. Then i used the volume keys to select the power off option and powered it off. then I held the power + vol. down to get into the boot loader then i used the volume keys to select recovery. Then i used adb to push a rom (MoDaCo from xda). Then i wiped everything and flashed the rom.


----------



## sundar2012

Was this issue ever figured out? I can get into clockwork recovery from bootloader but not TWRP from some reason...


----------



## rootbrain

Thought I read something about a bug with N7 that you had to be connected to computer to get to recovery from bootloader.

Rootbrain


----------



## mssam

Wasn't figured out to my knowledge. If anyone finds something don't be afraid to share...


----------



## sundar2012

mssam said:


> Wasn't figured out to my knowledge. If anyone finds something don't be afraid to share...


What I did was I flashed clockworkmodrecovery. Then I booted into recovery and then booted back to system. At this point Clockwork says that your new cwm recovery might be replaced after reboot - do you want to fix this? I selected YES.

After reboot. I booted into bootloader and was able to get into recovery from there. From recovery I booted back to system. Then in goo manager I flashed the latest TWRP. Rebooted into TWRP then back to system. Then I rebooted into bootloader and was able to get into TWRP when I selected recovery.

That process worked for me, but I don't know why it worked.


----------



## sert00

can you elaborate more what type of cwm you installed first?touch or not?and when exactly it ask you [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] "your new cwm recovery might be replaced after reboot - do you want to fix this?"[/background]


----------



## mssam

sert00 said:


> can you elaborate more what type of cwm you installed first?touch or not?and when exactly it ask you [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] "your new cwm recovery might be replaced after reboot - do you want to fix this?"[/background]


I would like it to be elaborated on as well. I installed both (touch and non) and I didn't get the prompt either. I'm wondering did that mv that I made when I first installed twrp change something which prevented that prompt from appearing? It shouldn't have, but...idk...I just need a little more detail about that first and second sentence. Might have to experiment with it one more time. Hopefully, sundar2012 will provide a little more insight...


----------



## Hotspur

rootbrain said:


> Thought I read something about a bug with N7 that you had to be connected to computer to get to recovery from bootloader.
> 
> Rootbrain


This is the solution. Just plug a cord into a computer usb port, and it works fine. Obnoxious, but it works.


----------



## throwbot

I noticed this the day they released the seven. I can get into recovery anyway you could imagine, except going through the bootloader. Unless I plug it into a computer and house fastboot commands.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids

If I remember correctly, the problem you guys are facing is a bug with the bootloader itself. I too have this problem and there are threads over in XDA explaining this issue.

Sent from my VZW Galaxy S III


----------



## jh180

One thing that I found that works is, while in Fastboot mode is to "boot" a recovery with "fastboot boot xxxxx.img". it temporarily flashes the recovery but does not replace your existing recovery, after it downloads and writes it opens the recovery right up.


----------



## Mustang302LX

This is no longer an issue on 4.1.2 with the new 3.41 bootloader. If you haven't received the OTA or flashed it manually from stock ROM then hit the dev section and you can flash the bootloader at least to solve this issue.


----------



## mssam

MUSTANG302LX is correct. Once I installed the 4.1.2 update, rooted and flashed the latest twrp, I can now go straight into recovery from pwr/vol buttons!  I always knew that 3.40 bootloader was the problem...


----------



## kauthor47

I still have this problem. I've restored using the Google factory image (twice actually) and I still cannot for the life of me go from Bootloader to Recovery. It reboots every time after sitting at the Google logo for a few seconds. It's quite aggravating. Anybody got any advice for this? I've tried both CWM and TWRP.


----------



## Mustang302LX

kauthor47 said:


> I still have this problem. I've restored using the Google factory image (twice actually) and I still cannot for the life of me go from Bootloader to Recovery. It reboots every time after sitting at the Google logo for a few seconds. It's quite aggravating. Anybody got any advice for this? I've tried both CWM and TWRP.


In bootloader does it say 3.41?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## BarberAE

kauthor47 said:


> I still have this problem. I've restored using the Google factory image (twice actually) and I still cannot for the life of me go from Bootloader to Recovery. It reboots every time after sitting at the Google logo for a few seconds. It's quite aggravating. Anybody got any advice for this? I've tried both CWM and TWRP.


It is the same for me. I have just given up and went back to 3.34. Looks like certain nexus 7s still have issues from reading boards.


----------



## mssam

kauthor47 said:


> It is the same for me. I have just given up and went back to 3.34. Looks like certain nexus 7s still have issues from reading boards.


I've never seen a 3.34 bootloader on the nexus 7. I saw a 3.40, and after the 4.1.2 update a 3.41. It could be that certain nexus 7's still have issues, but you might want to take one last thorough look to be sure because the bootloader is fixed on other devices...


----------



## kauthor47

mssam said:


> It is the same for me. I have just given up and went back to 3.34. Looks like certain nexus 7s still have issues from reading boards.


Does it work for you on 3.34? Mine does indeed show 3.41 in the bootloader information section, so I can't for the life of me figure this shit out.


----------



## mssam

kauthor47 said:


> What root method did you use / what did you do to flash recovery? I'd been doing it by using 'fastboot flash recovery recovery.img' (using Clockworkmod) and then flashing SuperSU.zip. I've always done it that way and haven't had any problems except going from bootloader into recovery. I am on 3.41, I pulled it directly from the factory image and flashed it manually. (fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-grouper-3.41.img) I've also tried re-locking and re-unlocking again, then going about the whole procedure. Still no dice.


edit:

What I did was wipe and restore a backup of the factory rom. Then updated the official rom from jro03d to jzo54k via an update that was about 33mb. That update, updated the rom and bootloader. I disconnected from the computer, used the pwr/vol buttons to get into recovery and then flashed su which was already on the tablet. Also, I update the recovery again through the goo app after I had root. Obviously, I used twrp recovery, not cwm/rom manager, but I don't see why it would make any difference. I have no clue why the fastbooting the img didn't work...should have...


----------

